# If Your Not Camping This Weekend What Are You Doing?



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

So all you Outbacker like me who didn't go camping this weekend what are doing instead??

I was working on my Pontiac trying to fix a "Check engine light" Problem. The codes says the Gas tank pressure sensor low input. I changed the sensor still bad, checked the output and it is OK. I then jumped the signal wire to 5 volts and still get the same error code so I jumped it to ground and the same. I tested the wire from the tank to a bundle under the seat but it goes into a bigger bundle and down the door frame so I don't have a clue were it goes from there and sense I don't have a schematic I'm shooting in the dark. So it is a bad wire or a bad PCM computer. Getting to hot, so will work on that later.

Will now go swimming and have a BBQ.

The DW went to the fabric store to buy material to make a quilt for the Outback. I really like her quilts and they will be nice for winter camping.

Maybe tomorrow I will go get the Ourback and do some work on it...

So what's everyone else up to?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Working at the firehouse.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Working an unscheduled outage at the plant. What a drag!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Getting ready for bow season starting next Saturday and keeping some gas money in our pockets


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Verstelle said:


> So all you Outbacker like me who didn't go camping this weekend what are doing instead??
> 
> I was working on my Pontiac trying to fix a "Check engine light" Problem. The codes says the Gas tank pressure sensor low input. I changed the sensor still bad, checked the output and it is OK. I then jumped the signal wire to 5 volts and still get the same error code so I jumped it to ground and the same. I tested the wire from the tank to a bundle under the seat but it goes into a bigger bundle and down the door frame so I don't have a clue were it goes from there and sense I don't have a schematic I'm shooting in the dark. So it is a bad wire or a bad PCM computer. Getting to hot, so will work on that later.
> 
> ...


check your gas cap. if it is loose or bad it will set off the light.


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Working in the Fire Department command post for Rally in the Rockies. Fairly quite year this year. Although, we have had three fatalities so far related to the rally do to crashes.

Also packing for a 12 day Elk and Mule deer hunting trip in the Colorado Rockies using smoke sticks, (muzzleloaders), starting Wednesday. All dry camping! Two weeks of prep for 12 days of quality camping. Our DW's precook all the meals so we just have to slip them into the oven when the first guy gets back to camp. Life is good!

Oh also finishing the shed that I started 4 years ago according to the DW. Almost forgot that one!

Have a great weekend! 
Tony


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Mods! Installed a power tongue jack. working on a power fan, 3 vent covers and a quicki flush. I did find a good way to get power the fan if you install it in the kitchen. If you take out the microwave. there is 12 volts behind it going to the stove vent. I Pulled out the microwave cut a 1 inch hole in the roof and user a fish tape to pull the wire over to the fan.


----------



## glennbo (Jun 27, 2006)

Took the boys to soccer practice this morning, followed by a laser tag birthday party this afternoon. Tonight we are babysitting our friends children. Tomorrow I will likely bring the TT home from the storage lot to check a few things, do a few mods and take some pictures. We will then go to a friends for a BBQ. Monday will be spent relaxing and probably going for a swim in the backyard pool.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

That check engine light will stay on for several cycles if it is the gas cap...

From the looks of things on the nearby highway leading to lake tahoe yesterday, staying home was a very smart decision this labor day. They have closed the San Francisco Bay Bridge for the weekend to do maintenance so everyone and their mother left SF it would seem!

Anyway, I ran ten miles this morning on a mix of paved mountian roads and fire roads in preparation for the Marine Corps Marathon in October. It was a really nice run, _because _ I ran really slow! I couldn't run any other speed after running twice as far last weekend. My legs are still feeling that one.

By the time I got back it was already heatig up, so I swam with the kids for awhile, then we drove to a very special running shoe store (at least everyone tells me it is one of the greatest stores on earth) in Auburn California so I could get some better shoes for running on the rocky trails around here. I got some shoes that seem to be about half hiking boot, half running shoe. Then we had lunch in Auburn (I had pancakes!) and came home to swim some more.


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Replacing the header over the garage door.
There was some dry rot due to a leak in the roof,
we fixed/replaced the roof last year.
Timeing was good as the remains of Ernesto pass through
it's raining cats and dogs. The roof doesn't leak, and the
header area is dry.
Now I have to find the instructions for the opener.
After taking the door apart and putting everything back together
the opener doesn't stop full open.
Oh well, something to do tomorrow.

Greg


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

We're not camping, but we are taking the Outback down to the riverfront for the Labor Day fireworks (on the Ohio River in Cincinnati-we'll be on the Ky side). We did this two years ago and it was a lot of fun. It's great to have our own restroom, food and place to hang out after the fireworks to wait for the crowds to die down. We all love to go, but with the kids and my MIL, it sure is nice to have the camper there!


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

mskyoutback said:


> We're not camping, but we are taking the Outback down to the riverfront for the Labor Day fireworks (on the Ohio River in Cincinnati-we'll be on the Ky side). We did this two years ago and it was a lot of fun. It's great to have our own restroom, food and place to hang out after the fireworks to wait for the crowds to die down. We all love to go, but with the kids and my MIL, it sure is nice to have the camper there!


Wow - That is a GREAT idea! Where do end up parking? Just curious how close you can get.

We took a road trip this weekend to Canton, MI, just outside of Detroit. DW decided she didn't want to wait two years for the newly anounced IKEA to open up three miles from our house. So instead, we drove 25o miles each way to buy some furniture for my sons room.

Cold and rainy up here. Just got back to the room from the indoor pool at the hotel!


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

Funny you should ask....I am...

1. testing my new Kipor 3000ti generator;

2. repairing my Echo weed-wacker;

3. working on my website;

4. mowing my lawn when the rain stops and things dry out;

5. washing my cars;

6. modifying my Outback pantry drawers so they don't pop open during travel;

7. helping wash clothes (still behind from our last camping trip)

8. making some preparations for our next trip (Loudon, NH for the NASCAR race...)

etc. etc. etc....


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Nothing. Watched Jerry and Maury on Fri. afternoon. Watched spike TV all day today. Work a 24 tomorrow but since the left over hurricane is gone it should be quiet. Probally wont do anything on Mon either.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Dang, my Outback is really sparkling now after spending the day cleaning it all up. 
I think it wants to go somewhere now








A nice quiet peaceful day showing some love to the OB on this end. Couldn't have asked for a nicer day weather wise


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I'll be installing my powered fan in the kitchen and putting up a small metal shed with my brother. Should take most of the day on Monday.


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

RLW7302 said:


> We're not camping, but we are taking the Outback down to the riverfront for the Labor Day fireworks (on the Ohio River in Cincinnati-we'll be on the Ky side). We did this two years ago and it was a lot of fun. It's great to have our own restroom, food and place to hang out after the fireworks to wait for the crowds to die down. We all love to go, but with the kids and my MIL, it sure is nice to have the camper there!


Wow - That is a GREAT idea! Where do end up parking? Just curious how close you can get.

We took a road trip this weekend to Canton, MI, just outside of Detroit. DW decided she didn't want to wait two years for the newly anounced IKEA to open up three miles from our house. So instead, we drove 25o miles each way to buy some furniture for my sons room.

Cold and rainy up here. Just got back to the room from the indoor pool at the hotel!
[/quote]

We'll be in the parking lot of Rivercenter office building near the levee. It's right across Carothers Rd. from the flood wall. We can walk across the street and up the hill for the fireworks. It's a great spot for people watching, too! 
Feel free to stop by if you're in the area.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

check your gas cap. if it is loose or bad it will set off the light.
[/quote]

Yeah I replaced that awhile back I was looking for the easy fix first. I have a ODB II reader so I can read the codes and reset it.

I have to get it smog tested so I guess I will have to take it to the dealer and get it fixed. They have all the testers and the manuals but every time I take it in it cost me $1000 or more.


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Working at the firehouse.


Same here Tim, Somebody has to protect the town.
Darryl


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

This weekend is our big fair and Rodeo. Spent yesterday at the parade, had friends over for a barbecue and then headed in last night for 2.5 hours of bull riding competition. The heck with the rodeo - that show's the best entertainment for the weekend.

Also spending time:

1) mowing the lawn

2) deep watering the trees

3) cutting the 3 ft grass on the neighboring property

4) painting my office


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Nothing. Watched Jerry and Maury on Fri. afternoon. Watched spike TV all day today.


Sounds like days in the firehouse are no different in MD, as they are in CT. Unless of course you were watching at home...











> Same here Tim, Somebody has to protect the town.


To top it off, I paying back a sway this weekend too, so I'm in the middle of a 38 hr shift right now.

At least I have tomorrow off, from work anyway. Going to cut the grass, go to a pipe lesson, and anything else that needs to be done around the homefront.

Tim


----------



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

We don't have much planned. Today we are rained out from the remnants of Ernesto. DH (dmbcfd) is working on installing some lights on his truck and then has a few indoor tasks to do.







We have a neighborhood cookout tomorrow afternoon and then DS has a soccer scrimmage to attend. Quiet weekend. Gearing down for the start of school on Wednesday!


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Verstelle said:


> I have to get it smog tested so I guess I will have to take it to the dealer and get it fixed. They have all the testers and the manuals but every time I take it in it cost me $1000 or more.


I know the feeling. A bad speed sensor in my wifes van cost about $2000 in labor for a $167 part after three visits to the shop.... third visit was too a different shop, so you know how that goes. First shop couldn't seem to get it in two tries. Second shop got it on the first try. I could dang near replaced the whole tranny for what we wasted at that forst shop.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Enjoying spending the weekend with our littlest granddaughter. First time she's spent the night at our house without the other grandkkids.

And, of course, reading Outbackers.com.

Cloudy and misting here. Staying in most of the day. BTW, high today only 79 dgrees. Can you believe it?







After all, this is Texas!

Mark


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

CJ999 said:


> I have to get it smog tested so I guess I will have to take it to the dealer and get it fixed. They have all the testers and the manuals but every time I take it in it cost me $1000 or more.


I know the feeling. A bad speed sensor in my wifes van cost about $2000 in labor for a $167 part after three visits to the shop.... third visit was too a different shop, so you know how that goes. First shop couldn't seem to get it in two tries. Second shop got it on the first try. I could dang near replaced the whole tranny for what we wasted at that forst shop.
[/quote]

Wow that is a lot and that is what I was afraid would happen to me. But I guess it was a good thing that I didn't go camping this weekend because I found my problem.

I spent some time on the Internet doing searches last night and found schematics of my car so I found which pin the tank pressure sensor came in on at the PCM computer. It is on pin 55 so I checked it and it had no voltage when it should have 1.4 volts. I checked the first plug after the PCM module and it was OK there so I started to un-wrap the bundle ( what a pain ) and I came to a point were it had been rubbing and the wire was all frayed and rubbed through.

It was the only wire that was rubbed through so I cut out the bad wire and spliced in a new piece and wrapped it all back up and re-routed it so it would not rub again. Life is good again no more codes and no service engine soon light and a lot cheaper than what the dealer would have charged.

The Internet is such a great tool, if you search you can find about anything but the bad thing is some times you find things you don't want to find. Now I can camp next weekend without worrying about that car of being in the poor house.


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

We have spent the weekend mudding, sanding, and painting our garage (basically Dale and one of his buddies) has done all of the work so I shouldn't say "we".







I did finish up school clothes shopping and school supply shopping with our dds' while he has been busy with the garage.


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

Trying to stay cool... 107 degrees!







Actually, our tt is in for some warranty repairs after our big roadtrip.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> > Nothing. Watched Jerry and Maury on Fri. afternoon. Watched spike TV all day today.
> 
> 
> Sounds like days in the firehouse are no different in MD, as they are in CT. Unless of course you were watching at home...
> ...


I'm fealing ya brothers, I was there yesterday for a LONG 24. I am currently assigned to a ALS ambulance company. That means that I am on the ambulance for 12 hours of my shift and on our Quint for 12 hours. We had a very busy night last night so after I got off this morning, I was able to take a short nap, I cut the lawn, went to family BBQ (yummy) and now I'm kicked back with a cold one at my side. Sip....and a extra sip (the extra sip was for the guys keeping us safe tonight, thanks). Tomorrow, we plan to walk in the Labor Day Parade with my Brothers and Sisters and after that.....no plans.

Chris


----------

